# Free E-Book!!!



## LadyFlynt (Dec 15, 2006)

Seriously, I am thrilled. This is an excellent resource for young ladies, wives, and mothers. It usually is $17 from what I have been told, but is temporarily being offered as a free download from The Old Schoolhouse. Thought I would share.

Keeping House from the creator of the Virtuous Woman website:
http://www.theoldschoolhousestore.com/blkfriday/KeepingHouse_e_book.pdf


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 15, 2006)

Working with teen girls this may come in handy! I saved it thanks Colleen!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 15, 2006)

Not a problem...I only wish someone had done this kind of thing with me as a preteen.


----------



## CDM (Dec 15, 2006)

> Sunday: Pamper Me Day
> Monday: Laundry Day
> Tuesday: Bathrooms/ Floors
> Wednesday: Gardening/ Home Blessings
> ...



Is this 7th Day Adventist literature?


----------



## QueenEsther (Dec 15, 2006)

That's neat  I saved it. Thank you for sharing


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 15, 2006)

There are actually alot of Christians (not SDA) that hold to a Saturday Sabbath. Regardless of their chosen day of worship, it is not promoting a theology (other than Christian in general), it is promoting ways of managing a home. If the authoress is SDA, I don't know about it.


----------



## CDM (Dec 15, 2006)

LadyFlynt said:


> There are actually alot of Christians (not SDA) that hold to a Saturday Sabbath. Regardless of their chosen day of worship, it is not promoting a theology (other than Christian in general), it is promoting ways of managing a home. If the authoress is SDA, I don't know about it.



It's off topic but I'm curious to know what Christian(s) and denomination(s) celebrate Saturday as the Christian Sabbath and not the Lord's Day?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 15, 2006)

Ethiopian Orthodox, Seventh Day Baptists, many small independant congregations (hubby and I used to also), messianic churches, historically I believe the Waldenses and even the Catholic church did...infact, some parishes everyone shows on Saturday not Sunday.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 15, 2006)

After looking over her personal website (please note it the free offer was made by The Old Schoolhouse Magazine...a homeschooling source), I found a link there that leads me to believe that she is quite possibly SDA. However, I still believe the homemaking book to be fully worthwhile...many of the pages are similar to what I use and I think she has done a fine job pulling things together in an understandable format. I have seen other management books...most of whom were by ppl that I either did not know their religious views or did not agree with them. In this case, I believe the content worthwhile. Her schedule is merely for example...move everything over a day and you will have a set up that is more suitable for us.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 16, 2006)

Yep, she's SDA, and her husband is a minister no less.

http://www.awa7.org/Evangelism/index.html


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello;

This fact that she is a SDA brings up an interesting point.

About 3 weeks ago a thread was started about the book, 'To Train up a Child:" by the Pearls.

I am reading this book now and it seems, for the most part, to be fairly reasonable.


But the consistent response of many was, "Why read To Train up a Child when there are plenty of other books by sounder people.."






I have to ask the same question about this book.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 16, 2006)

Too....

I just read this book (by the SDA person) and......



It is wonderfully put together and very, very readable and delightful to look at if printed in color, but I find it very lacking.


It is heavy on mechanical chores and light on personal characteristics. 

I do not know if this was the focus, but there is so much more about keeping home than how to properly make a bed or scrub a toilet. 


The women who is not Detail-Oriented and hates little lists and incessant and intrusive organization and rituals and is much more of a free-spirit (which may be preferable in a women so as not to drive her husband and kids crazy) will not match the personality traits that this book spells out. Such precision and slavery to lists and things does not promote the beauty and spontaneity that makes for happy children and a satisfied husband. 


An example: I know someone who used to refer to his mother as "The vacuum Nazi" because she was incessant in cleaning, but yet supported him little. NO matter what was happening, she pulled out the vacuum and cleaned around any guests.

Another example: A dear lady who I know collects every one of these puritan-homemaker books and she delights to invite guests over for dinner. But everything is done with such precision that it is cramped, she is stressed and the atmosphere is not always free. Then, afterwards she just cannot leave the dishes to stay dirty in the sink. She has her guests wait on the couch while she makes her kitchen spotless again. 



Give me paper plates and sandwiches eaten by hand and good conversation over any cultural assertions concerning primness, propernes, ettiquette and all the rest. The parable of Mary and Mother when compared to Miss Manners is much preferable.


----------

